# opera 10.6 buggy as heck

## Kaste

Hi All

I wonder if i borked my setup or if the new opera shouldn't have been stabled. 

I experience:

* Long Freezes ( O(30s) ) for no reason

* 100 % CPU load (not related to the hangs)

* Display glitches ( Rendering of a drop down list, The Tab switch list is so high i can see only half )

* Certain domains that i know exist and work in other browsers  are shown as 404 or similar 

* Certain sites that use some kind of login (paypal, ebay, gmx) just drop connection or fail in some other way (may be ssl or even cookie related)

There were more fails but i those were the most serious.

Is this some kind of really bad luck or is this more common? If it is just me what could be the cause? if it isn't then why is this stable?

Greets Kaste

----------

## aCOSwt

I experimented and solved some of the issues you described.

Have a look there : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-834812-highlight-.html

----------

## Kaste

Yes i have read that post before but it didn't seem related. What issues did this solve for you?

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Kaste wrote:*   

> What issues did this solve for you?

 

- Long freezes

- 100% cpu load

- Access to all pages carrying flash thingies.

----------

## Kaste

Haven't seen a freeze yet i think, but the 100 % cpu problem is definitely still there and it is not flash. I tried the solution described and it didn't help. Any other idea or at least someone else who also has problems with this? C'mon don't tell me this is this rare.

----------

## Jaglover

I disabled all sound (no need for sound, Opera is my backup browser) and it works fine.

----------

## Kaste

OK it also has trouble with certificates. That is the only thing i can find as a cause of failure for a webserver i administrate myself. This is so weird.

----------

## tbart

I do have similar problems as well, though I cannot confirm 100% CPU load.

I do have display problems (cannot select text or click links (in gmx mails for example), currently I cannot move the scrollbar in the topic review part of this page while I am writing this...), sometimes pages are distorted. disabling "smooth scrolling" helps a lot but as I just wrote scrollbars and selecting text in the below part right now does not work, even with smooth scrolling disabled.

I had the mentioned flash problem and the solution posted did solve this.

my dad had the 100% CPU bug under XP, and selecting all TLS/SSL protocols in preferences-advanced-security-security protocols solved it for him. I also read the automatic update or notification thing can cause this (try to change the setting)

other than that, I am clueless, sorry...

and yep, the problem seems to be rare, as I have not found it anywhere else.

I am using enlightenment e17, btw, but I don't think that's related..

----------

